# Diet help please



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

So I was the worst eater in the world then last Sunday I changed. Iv been eating 5 times a day 40g carbs 80g protein 1serving veg each meal. I'm entering into my fitness pal and I'm just reaching 1200/1300 cals I'm training every day but my goal is to lose weight what can I change as I'm starting to feel more hungry quicker


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

1300 calories is quite low considering you train everyday

How much weight are you losing per week and how much more do you want to lose?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Zero fat and low carbs bordering on sub-ketogenic.... Uh oh! Someone is going to be tired.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ul b burning more. Eat more protein and good fats. I did tell u yesterday lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

2lbs weight loss a week is a nice target, 1/2 stone per month


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> 1300 calories is quite low considering you train everyday
> 
> How much weight are you losing per week and how much more do you want to lose?


Last week I lost 6lbs and 1.2% body fat

But thats the first week

Ideally I want to lose 1.5/2% body fat a week untill iv lost 10% that's my initial goal.

It's been ok just some days I get really hungry quickly


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Zero fat and low carbs bordering on sub-ketogenic.... Uh oh! Someone is going to be tired.


I take lipo6 concentrated so always feel energetic but the days I don't take it I can barley stay awake


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ul b burning more. Eat more protein and good fats. I did tell u yesterday lol


I no but I wanted to no if It would be better just to increase what I'm eating


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What is your typical days food now Trudie?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> 2lbs weight loss a week is a nice target, 1/2 stone per month


agree with yanny - im aiming for and hitting 1.5lbs /week at the mo

trudie yes no doubt ur feeling hungry - im hungry all the time when cutting its horrible

i just space out my meals and fill up on water -


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> I no but I wanted to no if It would be better just to increase what I'm eating


Yeah to around 1700 cals which is what it should of been when u started lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> What is your typical days food now Trudie?


Today so far

breakfast

Poached eggs One slice of toast. Mushrooms

Then I had h/m beef burgers (no bread) with sweet potato and spinach (yeh uh Kayleigh's recipe b4 she pipes up lol)

Then il have chicken and pasta and veg next

Then il make roast dinner and spirit it in to my portions and have it for my two last meals.

Another example

Breakfast

Omelet and toast made with mushrooms

Pasta turkey broccoli mixed with a bit of philly

Tuna sandwhich made with one piece of bread humous and salad

Sweet potato wedges and chicken and salad

And then something else similar to what iv all ready had


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Before I pipe up lmao ur diets better than the last 2 days I've been ****. Was gna tell u aswell I went to lidl yesterday got some massive bags of spinach way cheaper than morrisons and the sweet potatoes there are double the size of the big ones in morrisons


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

You should cut out the bread as its full of rubbish and up your Cals to around 1700-1800, add in some fasted cardio too and the weight will be a steady drop  any more than 2lbs a week you'll be loosing muscle too.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Trudie said:


> So I was the worst eater in the world then last Sunday I changed. Iv been eating 5 times a day 40g carbs 80g protein 1serving veg each meal. I'm entering into my fitness pal and I'm just reaching 1200/1300 cals I'm training every day but my goal is to lose weight what can I change as I'm starting to feel more hungry quicker


trudie i see you workout everyday

is that cardio and resistance training mixed together?

do you do fasted cardio like oomoo suggested?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think your diet looks too bad, just adjust the calories to try and lose a couple of pounds a week

As time goes by, you will need to adjust anyway as your metabolism will change


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I don't think your diet looks too bad, just adjust the calories to try and lose a couple of pounds a week
> 
> As time goes by, you will need to adjust anyway as your metabolism will change


By adjust do u mean add more


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> trudie i see you workout everyday
> 
> is that cardio and resistance training mixed together?
> 
> do you do fasted cardio like oomoo suggested?


I try to do 20 mins running on the treadmill to start then do either arms and abs or legs then try to finish with 20 mins cardio


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Trudie said:


> I try to do 20 mins running on the treadmill to start then do either arms and abs or legs then try to finish with 20 mins cardio


sounds fair enough

u say everyday is that 7 a week?! maybe have a day or 2 off if it is?

maybe see how u go for 3/4 weeks then like yanny says adjust if needs be - perhaps bring the cals down by c.200 ish - ur on a low amount anyway tho arnt u?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trudie said:


> By adjust do u mean add more


Yeah, possibly

By dieting you will slow your metabolism but by exercising and gaining any muscle will speed it up

Just weigh yourself every week and see how things go


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

This week iv gone 6 days and one of those days I went twice. But yday afterwards I felt like I needed a rest so today if tried to rest as much a possible just walked the dog lol


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Trudie said:


> This week iv gone 6 days and one of those days I went twice. But yday afterwards I felt like I needed a rest so today if tried to rest as much a possible just walked the dog lol


wow sounds like ur quite active and motivated in general - nice one!

well these things take time whether fat loss or muscle gain - most ppl want results over night or to find a magic pill etc

if you stick at (which sounds like ur likely to) you'll soon get results, its just really helps to be consistent with the diet/training/lifestyle


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What are your long term goals Trudie?

Do you primarily look at losing fat and toning up or would you think about putting any muscle on?


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> What are your long term goals Trudie?
> 
> Do you primarily look at losing fat and toning up or would you think about putting any muscle on?


My short term goal is to loose the extra weight and to loose 10% body fat and once iv achieved that il decide If I want to just maintain what Iv done or build on muscle. I would like to try a build on muscle just to see what I could do but I don't have a long term Goal just yet


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you going to the Welsh Championships in September, you might get the inspiration to compete one day, plus I think Kay wants you to drive her there, lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

She wants to drive me there for "practise" but I have doubts we will get there in time for September even if we leave now lol just joking Kay!!!

Any way it's something to think about some days I think yeh that's what I want to achieve then other days i think no I just want to tone lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> She wants to drive me there for "practise" but I have doubts we will get there in time for September even if we leave now lol just joking Kay!!!
> 
> Any way it's something to think about some days I think yeh that's what I want to achieve then other days i think no I just want to tone lol


She has a name lol. Hey I'm a good driver and my speeding is now worse than yours, the tracker being there isn't making much of a difference anymore lol.

And you are coming now you have to. Think of it as a bday present to me, just a month early lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Stop arguing about who's good at driving, lol

Should be a good day out, might be a wee UKM meet up!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

There's no argument yanny. I've never near on killed us Trudie has with her irresponsible wreckless driving lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> There's no argument yanny. I've never near on killed us Trudie has with her irresponsible wreckless driving lol


What happened, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Speeding down a country lane after me telling her to slow down and nearly smashing into a van. Her rear view mirror fell off months ago too lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Speeding down a country lane after me telling her to slow down and nearly smashing into a van. Her rear view mirror fell off months ago too lol


Your joking, how can Trudie put her make-up on whilst driving now, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

She's too busy looking at fellas anyway lol. Yanny uncle uriels on the other thread lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> She's too busy looking at fellas anyway lol. Yanny uncle uriels on the other thread lol


I know, he's already called me cnut so everything is back to normal, lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

coffee with sweetener and a splash of milk if u so wish will give u an energy boost and also help towards your hunger pangs. When im dieting, i skip breakfast completely and drink a few coffees with sweetener till about midday, then u can have slightly larger more fulfilling meals - its basically a simplified form of intermittent fasting, your body gets used to it within a couple of weeks and u just dont feel hungry in the mornings.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Speeding down a country lane after me telling her to slow down and nearly smashing into a van. Her rear view mirror fell off months ago too lol


Uh did I crash no. I controlled the situation! Have I ever crashed in nearly 7 years uhhhh noooooo have I even bumped anything uhhh nnooooo!! Lol and funny u should say about the mirror I put it back this afternoon lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

No but still near death experiences arent good. And it's not good when I'm the one telling u to go because the light is green lol.

U gota buy tickets for it il have a look later


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't think tickets are on sale yet

http://www.empowerbodybuilding.com/ukbff-welsh-championships


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah yeah. That's rubbish


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah yeah. That's rubbish


Patience Kay, everything comes to those who wait


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Patience Kay, everything comes to those who wait


I don't like waiting lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't like waiting lol


I have noticed, lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

One of the best things I did was to stop eating carbs after 3 in the afternoon. If I get starving and have to waiver from my diet during the evening I'll have a boiled egg, can of tuna or a shake with a raw egg in it.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's happening with the gym tomorrow cowbag?


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's happening with the gym tomorrow cowbag?


Ur the worlds biggest spammer this is nothing todo with my thread lol and I'm not getting notifications so #pointless lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Tell us more Trudie


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> Ur the worlds biggest spammer this is nothing todo with my thread lol and I'm not getting notifications so #pointless lol


It's to do with the gym though... Ok can u make a journal so I can spam the fuk out of it and we can take the **** out of each other? I love doing that lol.

And where's ur diet posting today eh!

That's right it includes something very naughty so u haven't posted it I bet lmao  winky wink smiley face I can't get no sleep xxxxxxxxx. X. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, start a journal Trudie

I'm sure if Trudie had swayed from her diet she would tell us, lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

My diet was fine yesterday. Sunday i had the worlds smallest glass of coke oooooo shoot me down I had a beyond bad day and that glass of coke made me feel better so I don't care


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oi I was only joking!


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

I no lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> I no lol


How's it going today?


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hard today I'm struggling to feel hungry every meal is being forced I dunno whether im just tired or coming down with something but today's been difficult..... I need some new things

Today

Iv had the chicken green beans and rice thing

Hm burgers and sweetpotato thing

Iv got makeral and wedges and salad for later and some more chicken and rice

Need to think of something different for tomorrow

I might have steak wraps tomorrow and pasta and something but I cnt think what I'm guna have to look on line for some new ideas I want something warming though like soup or stew it's this stupid weather


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why don't u make some healthy chicken soup like mine? With the wholewheat noodles, or u could put some pasta in and just guesstimate the cals etc. you just sound run down and tired, I wouldn't worry about it you've seen me on days where I struggle I'm shattered today on and just want a big fat dominos but we will get there ! Love you long time xxxxxx


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well you've got a varied diet there, red meat, white meat and fish

Maybe try different seasonings as well


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

It is all varied really. I went to make some noodle soup the other day but morrisons had non of them noodles surprise surprise. I guess I could make like a strew sort of thing and make it in portions I duno il have a think tonight. It's just the stress of being a tramp for the last week has proper run me down but fingers crossed after today it will be sorted as long as my washing machine is done tonight I'm having the longest shower ever fresh new pjs guna do my nails every thing amazing!!! Me and Tanarama were proper Bessie mates at the school this afternoon sooooo funny lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Shall we have dominos on our treat day this week haha!!! And I swear I'm still making the cake.

On a healthy note I made them Oat cake/cookie things and they were amazing every one tried some and I need to make more sooo missy I'm getting my oats now and not in yucky porridge form


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trudie said:


> Shall we have dominos on our treat day this week haha!!! And I swear I'm still making the cake.
> 
> On a healthy note I made them Oat cake/cookie things and they were amazing every one tried some and I need to make more sooo missy *I'm getting my oats now *and not in yucky porridge form


Really, lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't make them with any sugar or butter or eggs either so all though the sound unhealthy they wasn't......I can't eat porridge or anything of that texture lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah love uuuu xxx I'm stopping calorie counting and all that just going to eat regular and stick to no carbs. Although with a no carb diet I don't know how treat day is going to work!! I can't have a pizza with no base lol. And I don't wana fuk my stomach. You can have my noodles I'm not using them now. Umm don't forget get some cottage cheese, get some of that Melba toast too great for snacky meals.

Ah no what did u do at the school? I wouldn't get involved man it's one thing winding someone up but proper ganging up another lol. You're best off ignoring her and just let me get in there when I can with my 1st class digs lol. You sound like a Barry girl when u talk about tanarama she must be having an effect on you lol. have you charged all the fukers yet for our valuable knowledge?

Umm gym tomoz what are you doing in it tomorrow? I got legs to do. I might start going more and have a rest every 2 days in feeling like I'm not doing anything. That's if you're kool to mind jack at times!

I am soooo tired getting use to this diet. Do u want anything from McDonald's for girls? I promised jack a burger if he ate all his fruit earlier.

Well done getting the oats in  did u ever get some vitamins like I said? Get some vit c, fish oil, and evening primrose. Home bargains sell them all well cheap and u never know u may see jooleennne jollleeeenne joleeeene in their, please tell her her Bessie mate is a fuking pussy and she's an ugly cnut lmao and then do a cheesy grin that I would do lol.

Now can u come look after me I need tucking in tonight  I want to snuggle and watch twilight with you xxxx


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trudie said:


> I didn't make them with any sugar or butter or eggs either so all though the sound unhealthy they wasn't......I can't eat porridge or anything of that texture lol


I throw my oats in a blender with protein powder, fresh berries, mixed nuts and drink it, makes it a lot easier getting calories in first thing in the morning


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie broke my blender


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Ummm tomorrow I cnt mind jack but jades coming here to babysit at 6. It's Wednesday remember course day and in the morning that woman's coming from the council and so I don't really want kids here I want her to be able to see everything properly so I'm shipping my lot out lol but bring him round in the night if u want at 6!

Nah nothing for the girls they had a big lunch so just given them something light. And I'm putting them to bed early coz I want peace to sort the house out. Jasper had a bath hes proper fluffy u need to hold him for me well I cut the fur out of his eyes coz he won't keep still and he's not going to no poochy parlour he will come out all fluffed up although I did try fluffing him yday but he wouldn't come near me with the hair dryer lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I throw my oats in a blender with protein powder, fresh berries, mixed nuts and drink it, makes it a lot easier getting calories in first thing in the morning


Aw that sounds nice actually


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Trudie said:


> Aw that sounds nice actually


All though does it turn out like yogurt or creamy


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> All though does it turn out like yogurt or creamy


Will be like milkshake


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> Ummm tomorrow I cnt mind jack but jades coming here to babysit at 6. It's Wednesday remember course day and in the morning that woman's coming from the council and so I don't really want kids here I want her to be able to see everything properly so I'm shipping my lot out lol but bring him round in the night if u want at 6!
> 
> Nah nothing for the girls they had a big lunch so just given them something light. And I'm putting them to bed early coz I want peace to sort the house out. Jasper had a bath hes proper fluffy u need to hold him for me well I cut the fur out of his eyes coz he won't keep still and he's not going to no poochy parlour he will come out all fluffed up although I did try fluffing him yday but he wouldn't come near me with the hair dryer lol


Ah well will have to do that then as it is gym day and I guessed we would take it in turns going anyway as I wasn't sure about jade? But she's coming regardless?

Will sort the dog out tomoz, il give him the voice. Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, a little bit like a shake, just easier to drink than chew in the morning

Trudie, did you break Kay's blender, tut tut, lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Trudie broke my blender


Um no u gave it to me and it was faulty lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You're a right pair, lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

It was like 100 years old... Like sisters we r


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Trudie said:


> It was like 100 years old... Like sisters we r


Was it one of them old blenders you had to turn by hand before electricity was invented!

Sisters in crime, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It wasn't ancient and I lent it to you! Worked fine when we used it at mine. She's not my sister she's too much of a ho to be my sister and that's sayin sumin lmao


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah well will have to do that then as it is gym day and I guessed we would take it in turns going anyway as I wasn't sure about jade? But she's coming regardless?
> 
> Will sort the dog out tomoz, il give him the voice. Lol


Well coz u wasn't sure last night when u rang me I just text her for myself coz I new I couldnt go in the day time but il tell her jack will be here I did say he might be any way so it's fine


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> It wasn't ancient and I lent it to you! Worked fine when we used it at mine. She's not my sister she's too much of a ho to be my sister and that's sayin sumin lmao


I wish the site picked up lies coz this is a massive one


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> Well coz u wasn't sure last night when u rang me I just text her for myself coz I new I couldnt go in the day time but il tell her jack will be here I did say he might be any way so it's fine


It was still gym day tomoz anyway nomatter what time going or if jade was around I said that, I'm not gna not go lol. What r u doing tomoz?

That's a load of crap about my blender, yeah your lies! Ok it was asda value and a few years old but if u remember rightly u asked to borrow it after we used it at mine when it was perfectly fine.... It prob was on its last legs mind but I can still blame u as it happened in your house haha.

You need to get married then il buy u a really good blender.

Ummm I'm at the petrol station anyway looking at the fit men


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

U used it at urs not me!

Omg read up u told u what I was doing tomorrow

How could u of gone jade or not coz I was busy tomoroow lol

I'm busy now so don't except a reply untill I'm done the washing machine man is late and my house is crazy


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> U used it at urs not me!
> 
> Omg read up u told u what I was doing tomorrow
> 
> ...


I said to go in the evening when u asked about jade I said we will do that or take it in turns! And I meant what u doing in the gym tomoz u div! And no u borrowed the blender it broke at yours I said try changing the fuse if u remember.

And if I don't get a reply I'm coming round to throw eggs at your house and cause more madness. Mooooo


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought u was talking about tomorrow.

Right jaded coming tomorrow that's wednesday 6pm my house il be picking her up if it's raining

Today I went to the gym 9 am so u missed the boat on that one

Omg ur hard work stop foruming and driving


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh and I don't no what I'm doing I might do an hour of cardio


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> I thought u was talking about tomorrow.
> 
> Right jaded coming tomorrow that's wednesday 6pm my house il be picking her up if it's raining
> 
> ...


I am talking about tomorrow.

I wasn't gna the gym today lol but what I'm saying is the point of us joining together was to help each other out. So don't forget me please lol.

I'm not driving now I came home there werent any fit ones today.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I might start cardio and get in on some of these spin classes what do u reckon? They're on twice every day.

Oh there was one fit one actually he was about 50 though and with his wife hahaha


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Uh il help u out any day just tomorrow day time I busy with the council women then the course but it's wednesday and u no that and Thursday morning I'm working so it will have to an afternoon thing on Thursday or an evening thing coz my clients at 9 over the bay so we cnt go b4 that. And Friday can be any time. Weekend I got a few things on but we got ages to sort that out so it's ok


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh and have u ever done spin class b4 I have and it's really really hard


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Thursday I'm venturing down to the new place to train with this other chick, i think i have to go into stefanos at sone point too, but when I pick jack up from Julia's il watch the girls. Well i might come before I get jack for like 4.15 or something.

Spin class is meant to be hard it's cardio that's the whole point of it lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

I no i used to do spin class b4 work every morning at 7am and I used to box and spin but I mean for some one who does no cardio it's really hard the first class I took I struggled try doing running to start off then take up a spin class. I might have a rest day Thursday depends on tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> I no i used to do spin class b4 work every morning at 7am and I used to box and spin but I mean for some one who does no cardio it's really hard the first class I took I struggled try doing running to start off then take up a spin class. I might have a rest day Thursday depends on tomorrow


I can do cardio aslong as I wear the right bra and have 5 litres of water lol. I can't run because of my knees and shins everytime I run it kills. And when it's done once it can only get easier  so I think you should join me and we will do one in the week


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not into spinning any more I love running and it aches ur bum coz the seats r so hard sorry just been there done it. Learn to swim that's amazing cardio


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I did a spin class once, it was really hard!


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

And it never gets easier coz each session is different. And if u have problems with ur shins it prob no good for u coz u dont just sit down u stand up back down back up or sometimes ride standing up for 10 mins it's all different depending on the teacher


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

well if u want me to learn to swim ul have to teach me lol

what other classes can we go to? do they do a boxercise one? I love to vent my aggression

umm do u want to stay tomoz? then we can chill and put the animals in bed for when jade gets here so she can chill. Plus I love jabbing you  xxxxxxxx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> And it never gets easier coz each session is different. And if u have problems with ur shins it prob no good for u coz u dont just sit down u stand up back down back up or sometimes ride standing up for 10 mins it's all different depending on the teacher


well either way I have to try it, you dont know til u try something


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

No I cnt coz they will be up early tomorrow and I want them in bed b4 jade comes so they ain't up doing her head in I relax more whilst I'm out then and pluse I'm out early Thursday. Il stay Friday night coz its treat night lol. I'd teach u if I new how swimming to me is like walking it's just what happens when u get in the water lol


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

And I just want to stay at my own house wash my own clothes and shower in my own shower if run around here there and every where I just need to b in my own zone this week


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> No I cnt coz they will be up early tomorrow and I want them in bed b4 jade comes so they ain't up doing her head in I relax more whilst I'm out then and pluse I'm out early Thursday. Il stay Friday night coz its treat night lol. I'd teach u if I new how swimming to me is like walking it's just what happens when u get in the water lol


You aren't the flipping little mermaid u know! Lolll.

Ok fair one about staying I'd be the same if I'd had your week u poor old soldier

I really was contemplating going to the estate agents and going nuts at the [email protected], next time I flipping will!


----------



## Trudie (Jun 17, 2012)

It's been a stressfull week!

Just call me a fish lol what i ment was when I get in the water I just swim its like when I stand up I walk. U just move ur arms and legs and off u go. Just don't go down the deep end just incase lol I don't to have to put my life saving course to use lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trudie said:


> It's been a stressfull week!
> 
> Just call me a fish lol what i ment was when I get in the water I just swim its like when I stand up I walk. U just move ur arms and legs and off u go. Just don't go down the deep end just incase lol I don't to have to put my life saving course to use lol


If I listen to your advice I will definately not be coming home for tea! Lmaooo!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

ello kay. hows the training and diet going? u ok yeh?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright pooky woo where on earth u been!? I'm good how r u? And u have to say hello to my friend this is her post lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

iam fine. been slacking on the training and diet over the last week cuz ive been soooooo busy with work and wedding and birthday parties etc.

so not been on ere either. back on track now tho so u shall be seeing plenty of me 

ello trudie  nice to meet u x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> iam fine. been slacking on the training and diet over the last week cuz ive been soooooo busy with work and wedding and birthday parties etc.
> 
> so not been on ere either. back on track now tho so u shall be seeing plenty of me
> 
> ello trudie  nice to meet u x


Ah well sounds like an eventful week! I started keto and a new programme that's as exciting as it gets, prob had a few rows u have missed too lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

oh no not more rows?!!!! ur a bad girl kay :tongue:

yeh very eventful, too much booze but plenty of giggles.

sounds like ur doing well then, very dedicated.

check ur flirty lil avi.


----------

